# Startprobleme Honda BF15



## HeilbuttJigger (4. Mai 2015)

Moin,

habe Probleme beim Starten mit meinem neuen Aussenborder.
Beim ersten Starten am Angeltag springt er sofort an. Bei den folgenden Starts springt er nur an, wenn der Choke-Hebel an der Steuerbox hochgeklappt wird.
Wie kann ich das Problem abstellen?

Randbedingungen: Honda BF15, Viertakter, Bj. 2014, Fernzündung, Batterie ist voll, Entlüftungsschraube offen, Treibstoff frisch

Hoffe auf Anregungen. Danke vorab.

VG


----------



## wilhelm (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Startprobleme Honda BF15*

Halte dich genau an die Betriebsanleitung dann sollte er zuverlässig anspringen. 
klickmich

 Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Franky (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Startprobleme Honda BF15*

Hmm... Könnte mehrere Gründe haben! Klingt u. a. nach zu magerem Gemisch, wenn Du den Choke auch beim warmen Motor ziehen musst.
Da sollte ein Besuch beim Freundlichen Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Startprobleme Honda BF15*

Würde auch sagen zu mager, Vergaser einstellen. Gemischeinstellung entsprechend anpassen dann sollte es klappen. 
Es sei denn es ist einer mit BSO Zulassung, glaube da war die Gemischschraube nicht so einfach einstellbar.


----------



## Seewolf 01 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Startprobleme Honda BF15*

Der Motor ist neu und hat Garantie!
Ab zum Händler und einstellen lassen....kostet nichts.


----------



## HeilbuttJigger (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Startprobleme Honda BF15*

Der Händler sagt, daß dieser Vorgang völlig normal ist, da der Motor immer wieder kalt wird.

Noch wer eine Idee, was ich selbst mal testen kann ohne gleich zig Kilometer zu einem Händler fahren zu müsssen?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Startprobleme Honda BF15*



HeilbuttJigger schrieb:


> Der Händler sagt, daß dieser Vorgang völlig normal ist, da der Motor immer wieder kalt wird.


 

Wie gehst du denn beim ersten Start vor, auch mit Choke-Hebel an der Steuerbox hochklappen?

Und wieviel Zeit liegt zwischen Ausschalten und Neustart?

Wenn der Motor immer wieder kalt wird, dann kann dein Händler durchaus Recht haben mit seiner Aussage. Ist dann im Zweifel immer wie ein Erststart.


----------



## Franky (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Startprobleme Honda BF15*

Die Dauer zwischen Ausschalten und Neustart würde mich dann aber auch interessieren. Das klang zunächst so, als würde das quasi direkt aufeinander folgen.


----------



## ulf (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Startprobleme Honda BF15*

Hallo

Das an der Fernschaltbox ist kein Choke, sondern da wird das Gas ein wenig aufgemacht, damit der warme Motor besser anspringt bzw. um den kalten Motor warm laufen zu lassen. Der Choke ist der Hebel direkt am Motor.
Ich bin bisher mit Pinne gefahren und mit etwas Gas springt ein "lauwarmer" BF15 auch besser an.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Franky (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Startprobleme Honda BF15*

Das würde ja bedeuten, dass die kalte Kiste ohne Choke besser anspringt als warm?!?!?
Das hätte ich damals gerne mal bei meinem Auto gesehen... :q


----------



## Zanderandre (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Startprobleme Honda BF15*

Ich habe einen BF50, Bj 2001 mit Vergasertechnik und muss nach etwäs längerer Standzeit auf dem Wasser auch immer den Schnellaufhebel an der Schaltbox hochziehen damit er besser anspringt. Habe das Standgas höher geschraubt, mit dem Ergebnis das der Motor zwar gut anspringt aber dann ,nach kurzer Warmlaufzeit , zu hoch im Standgas dreht. Also wieder alles zurückgestellt und seitdem mit dem Hebel an der Startbox gearbeitet. Ist reine Gewohnheitssache.


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Startprobleme Honda BF15*

So wie Ulf das beschreibt, sollte es stimmen.
Bei Lufttemperaturen über 15° kenne ich keinen Außenborder, der nach dem morgentlichen Erststart, im Laufe des Tages nochmals den Choke braucht, schon gar nicht bei einem  E-Starter.


----------

